# 10 "khối óc" thông minh nhất thế giới



## nguyenquynh010906 (29 Tháng năm 2013)

*10 "khối óc" thông minh nhất thế giới*

 - Trong số 10 "khối óc" thông minh nhất thế giới hiện nay theo chỉ số IQ có cả ngôi sao điện ảnh Hollywood và nhà viết kịch bản truyền hình.
 
50% nhân loại có chỉ số IQ từ 90-110, trong khi 2,5% bị kém thông minh (IQ dưới 70) và 0,5% là những người cận thiên tài hoặc thiên tài (chỉ số IQ trên 140); 2,5% là những người siêu thông minh (IQ trên 130).

Tuy nhiên, chỉ số IQ khá chủ quan và đã gây tranh cãi liệu nó có thể là thước đo thích hợp để đánh giá độ thông minh của một con người. Một số người cho rằng thành quả đạt được mới là điều quyết định sự thông minh.

Tuy nhiên trang SuperScholar.org đã đưa ra danh sách 10 "khối óc" thông minh nhất thế giới theo chỉ số IQ, những người hiện vẫn còn sống. Trong danh sách này có ngôi sao Hollywood James Wood và nhà viết kịch bản truyền hình Rock Rosner.

​






 Terence Tao, 37 tuổi, IQ 230, có thể làm phép tính đơn giản năm 2 tuổi, giáo sư trẻ nhất của Đại học Los Angeles, năm 24 tuổi.






Christopher Hirata, 30 tuổi, IQ 225, làm việc với NASA về các dự án đổ bộ sao Hỏa năm 16 tuổi.






Kim Ung-Yong, 50 tuổi, IQ 210, được Kỷ lục Guinness công nhận là người có IQ cao nhất thế giới. Năm lên 4 ông đã có thể nói được 4 thứ tiếng. Và cũng năm 4 tuổi ông đã được học dự thính đại học.






Rick Rosner, 52 tuổi, IQ 192, nhà viết kịch bản truyền hình, tự hào với bản lý lịch “kinh” qua nhiều việc khác nhau như múa thoát y, mẫu nuy, bồi bàn..






Garry Kasparov, 49 tuổi, IQ 190, cựu vô địch cờ vua thế giới, hiện vẫn là người trẻ nhất nắm giữ danh hiệu này khi mới 22 tuổi. Ông giải nghệ cờ vua năm 2005.






James Woods, 65 tuổi, IQ 180, đăng ký học đại số tuyến tính ở Đại học Los Angeles khi học trung học và thậm chí dành học bổng tại MIT, nhưng sau đó ông đã bỏ học.






Sir Andrew Wiles, 59 tuổi, IQ 170, người chứng minh được vấn đề toán nan giải nhất thế giới, “định lý cuối cùng của Fermat”.






Judit Polgar, 36 tuổi, IQ 170, được cha dùng làm “thử nghiệm” nhằm chứng minh trẻ em có thể đạt được kết quả vượt bậc nếu được đào tạo chuyên từ nhỏ. Cô đã trở thành đại kiện tướng cờ trẻ nhất thế giới, năm 15 tuổi, đánh bại Bobby Fischer.




​
Paul Allen, 59 tuổi, IQ 170, đồng sáng lập Microsoft.​





Stephen W. Hawkins, 70 tuổi, IQ 160, có nghiên cứu đột phá về vật lý lý thuyết và giải thích về sự hình thành vũ trụ.​


----------

